# Build Costs going down?



## sman (12 May 2008)

Hi, just wondering if anyone is noticing build costs going down? or are they generally remaining the same? I have heard that it is a good time to build. We will be looking for quotes once we get planning to build a 3000sq ft bungalow. just curious if anyone who has built recently or got quotes has any info


----------



## PADDYBLOGG (12 May 2008)

*Re: Build Costs going down???*

It really depends where you are and who you are dealing with. I know a lot of people in the trade have not as much work as before but then it really means that they have to keep the prices up on the jobs they do get. My sister is starting to build this year and I built last year and not a lot of her quotes are much different to mine - and she has gotten quotes off different people to me(building in different area). Also talking to people too they say materials have really gone up a bit too in the last year. So to answer your question when is a "good time" is hard to know but a self build is never easy! 
Good luck!


----------



## deew (12 May 2008)

*Re: Build Costs going down???*

Hi, I got my planning permission six months ago, and decided to wait for prices to level out as the quotes were just crazy.
I have recently recieved two quotes,one Irish and one Polish builder and the price has been reduced by 50K!
So me thinks this is a good time.Best of luck.
deew


----------



## Pope John 11 (12 May 2008)

*Re: Build Costs going down???*

Difficult to say....
I got insulated gypsum plasterboards (25mm insulation, 12.5mm plasterboard) recently for 28euro including VAT each....

Is that expensive or what?

Perhaps others can comment regarding this & all other building material costs...just to get an indication if material costs have risen.


----------



## Birroc (13 May 2008)

*Re: Build Costs going down???*



Pope John 11 said:


> Difficult to say....
> I got insulated gypsum plasterboards (25mm insulation, 12.5mm plasterboard) recently for 28euro including VAT each....
> 
> Is that expensive or what?
> ...


 
In my experience, building materials are rising across the board (steel, concrete, blocks, timber etc) but tradesmen are definitely dropping prices and fast. For example, plasterers are charging half the price for a job than the same job a year ago. Blocklayers were 1.20/1.30 per block a year ago, they are now 80c/90c or less. 
All the people in the construction industry are very gloomy when you talk to them and many reckon we are only starting on the downturn...


----------



## sman (13 May 2008)

*Re: Build Costs going down???*

Cheers for the replys. I'm hoping to go down the foreman/project manager route where i pay someone to organise direct labour for me. There are a number of these project managers in my area (Waterford), who have plenty of trade contacts and always have a number of jobs on the go. I think they are all ex-foremen for large contractors. I know the quotes i get will be split out by trade so hoping to save there as blocklayers should be at least 30% cheaper from what i have read. I can also then go off and get my own carpenter etc. if i can find one cheaper.


----------



## alana (4 Jun 2008)

*Re: Build Costs going down???*

sman, I am also looking to build using a project manager in the Waterford area. Can you recommend anyone?


----------



## ninsaga (4 Jun 2008)

*Re: Build Costs going down???*

Yep - just to echo above - the materials are on the up alright & labour costs are down - blockies & plasterers. Not sure about finishing carpenters though- particularly ones with good reputations - still seem to be commanding about the same money.


----------



## galwaytt (5 Jun 2008)

Raw materials are definately going up, and only some trades are quiet: blocklayers/plasterers. Concrete and concrete products (blocks, cills, lintels) all went up recently - concrete locally here, by 10%.

Electricians/plumbers still charging top-dollar - no discounting yet.

Timber, etc, all on the way up - the cost of getting it here is causing a lot of it - that, and increased demand globally for it. 

Fwiw, builder's finish for 300sq m house, in concrete, no hi-tech insulation standard, no solar, no kitchen, etc quoted to a client in Galway today at Eur 100 per sq m.

So, if you're to take that labour which is currently in excess supply (blocks/plasterers) - that's only a minority cost in the house -everything else is up. 

The new Regs with higher standards are also going put house prices up as well.

So, to the OP's question:  now is a good time to build, compared to any period in the last few years.


----------



## sydthebeat (5 Jun 2008)

insulations prices have risen recently by 10-15%


----------



## johnnyg (5 Jun 2008)

yes, labour costs are going down but building materials shooting up compared to 2 years ago when we were building our second house, on our third now and some items are 33% more expensive when i compare to my old invoices...but you have to shop around, i found building materials in the east way cheaper (up to 60% in some cases) compared to munster area....What you should do is have a list on what you want and wait for sales in builder providers/DIY stores, you'd be surprised on what you can pick up esp for finishing items, which can be very expensive at full retail price


----------



## sman (6 Jun 2008)

*Re: Build Costs going down???*



alana said:


> sman, I am also looking to build using a project manager in the Waterford area. Can you recommend anyone?


 
I have not started building yet so i cant recommend anyone at the moment but I have had a couple of people recommended to me over the past few months. PM me and i'll give you their contact details if you want. I have not inspected any of their work so i cant personally endorse any of them but if you are looking for a couple of names, let me know...


----------



## galwaytt (6 Jun 2008)

I got pricing off a quote for a 300 sq m house, yesterday, in Galway.

Builders' finish i.e. white deal doors/skirting/architrave, no kitchen, v. basic allowance for sanitary ware, bumpy white tiles, no floor tiles.  Oil fired heating w/rads - no solar, ufh, geo, pellets or A-ratings here ! - Eur 75-100 per sq m.  (prices ranged from 3 builders for the same house, by 80k).

fwiw, as they say.


----------



## Birroc (6 Jun 2008)

galwaytt said:


> I got pricing off a quote for a 300 sq m house, yesterday, in Galway.
> 
> Builders' finish i.e. white deal doors/skirting/architrave, no kitchen, v. basic allowance for sanitary ware, bumpy white tiles, no floor tiles. Oil fired heating w/rads - no solar, ufh, geo, pellets or A-ratings here ! - Eur 75-100 per sq m. (prices ranged from 3 builders for the same house, by 80k).
> 
> fwiw, as they say.


 
You mean 75-100 per square foot right ?


----------



## galwaytt (6 Jun 2008)

sorry, yes - 733-1000 per sq m, approximating to 74-100 per sq ft.


----------



## bjf (12 Jun 2008)

I am currently looking for quotes to build a 2100 sqft 2 storey house + hollow core + Attic converted. I have received 2 quotes back and they are both 300K (including VAT) - now that is basic plumbing/electrics/windows/standard insulation + a stone wall at front ..... 

It is a very simple house to build, and even with the hollowcore and converted attic and stone wall, I was expecting prices under 220-250K region (Including VAT) - maybe I was being naive...

I have 4 more quotes to get back, but at this rate I will have to go direct labour or Project Manager route or a combination.....

I am in the Galway region.


----------



## Birroc (12 Jun 2008)

bjf said:


> I am currently looking for quotes to build a 2100 sqft 2 storey house + hollow core + Attic converted. I have received 2 quotes back and they are both 300K (including VAT) - now that is basic plumbing/electrics/windows/standard insulation + a stone wall at front .....
> 
> It is a very simple house to build, and even with the hollowcore and converted attic and stone wall, I was expecting prices under 220-250K region (Including VAT) - maybe I was being naive...
> 
> ...


 
300k is a joke of a price. I recommend direct labour. You should be able to do it for 200k. I am building in Galway too. At the start I knew nothing  but I have learned fast and I really enjoy it. I have to thank a lot of AAM contributors too ! There are a lot of eager tradesmen out there right now.


----------



## bjf (13 Jun 2008)

I was hoping that the contractors would have cut their margins in the current climate....but with the prices I have got back so far I will have no choice but to go direct labour - its a bit daunting as I no know very little about it - but with the savings and the availability of trades it seems like the way to go

One thing I was thinking about that would help would be to get a bill of quantities from a QS - to pin down all the material quantities and sizes - which would help when assessing quotes from subbies ?

Has anyone who has gone by direct labour used a QS ? 
Would anyone have any pointers on getting started with Direct Labour i.e. INsurance, Health and Saftey, Scaffolding etc ?

Thanks


----------



## Shiram (14 Jun 2008)

bjf said:


> I was hoping that the contractors would have cut their margins in the current climate....but with the prices I have got back so far I will have no choice but to go direct labour - its a bit daunting as I no know very little about it - but with the savings and the availability of trades it seems like the way to go
> 
> One thing I was thinking about that would help would be to get a bill of quantities from a QS - to pin down all the material quantities and sizes - which would help when assessing quotes from subbies ?
> 
> ...


 
I'm hoping to build a 2000 sq ft bungalow in Kerry this year.  I recently met with a QS who advised that in todays climate it should be possible to get a builders finish for 200K.  He is going to prepare a BOQ, source contractors and assess quotes for a charge of approx 5K.


----------



## LouthMan (15 Jun 2008)

Spoke to a Contractor outside Dundalk and he said 77 euro a  sq ft for Basic house ! They have dropped and loads of people I know in the trade that are doing very little, shop around and you save a bomb.


----------



## Johnnie (18 Jun 2008)

LouthMan said:


> Spoke to a Contractor outside Dundalk and he said 77 euro a sq ft for Basic house ! They have dropped and loads of people I know in the trade that are doing very little, shop around and you save a bomb.


 
Hi Louthman - i am from the louth area and are looking for contractors, are u able to post there details


----------



## galwaytt (18 Jun 2008)

fwiw, I got a letter in the post today from one of our suppliers - Rockwool going up by 8% from July 1.

Extruded polystyrene going up by 6% from end July.

I expect the price of timber to climb by Aug - some mills are cutting back production for July/Aug deliberately to get pricing up, by restricting supply.

So, in short, nothing coming down, there..........no point in putting stuff on the long finger, really.


----------



## CrazyGirl (25 Jun 2008)

what is the most expensive part of a house to build? would it be the roof?


----------



## Peeete (26 Jun 2008)

Johnnie said:


> Hi Louthman - i am from the louth area and are looking for contractors, are u able to post there details


 
Johnie - I will be looking to build soon in the louth area also. Can you pm me to let me know what sort of prices you are finding?


----------



## Vanilla (26 Jun 2008)

Builders finish in the West am seeing clients getting quotes around the 85 per sq foot. 

BTW which is more expensive= flat roof, good material zinc, or pitched normal roof? Presume zinc but by how much?


----------



## Leo (27 Jun 2008)

Peeete said:


> Johnie - I will be looking to build soon in the louth area also. Can you pm me to let me know what sort of prices you are finding?


 
Please post items like this publicly so that others can benefit.
Leo


----------



## mummol (30 Jun 2008)

We're building a 2500 sq ft storey and a half house.   Our architect got a quote for E235 excluding all the extras we'd put on our plans and standard insulation everything.  We decided not to go with him and went direct.  

So far so good.  We changed architect too as he doesn't approve of this 'type of build'.  But we have a good engineer overseeing things now who has worked with most of contractors.  We're trying to remember that cheapest isn't neccessarily the best but my dad worked in the building field a few years ago so is proving invaluable.  

We're shoping around on everything and haggling with everyone.  (well dad is much to dh's mortification).

So far like with like we've saved E4k on windows, E2.5 k on fireplace, E2k on slates, E1.1 on timber for roof.  We've haggled hard saved E3k on initial quote from blockie, E3.5k on plasterer (who is also going to dry line garage).  

We reckon the house will probably come in around the E235k mark still but that will be with garage, with the stonework and additional brick work, concrete floors and timber look windows and slates rather then tiles.


----------



## Nedtastic (30 Jun 2008)

I am building a 3600 sq ft 2 storey by direct labour and no matter what way I cut it, I'm still going to end up at 100 euro per square foot. Nearly finished now though and worth every red cent.


----------



## sas (30 Jun 2008)

Nedtastic said:


> I am building a 3600 sq ft 2 storey by direct labour and no matter what way I cut it, I'm still going to end up at 100 euro per square foot. Nearly finished now though and worth every red cent.


 
Is that price for a decorated finished house or builders finish so to speak?


----------



## johnnyg (30 Jun 2008)

We are building a 3200 sq foot house and a 320 sq foot garage using a builder who will complete to builders finish including decoration and is working out at approx 100 euro a sq foot, he could have built it for 76 euro's/foot but we upgraded insulation/tiles/joinery to oak/windows/fascia/concrete floors/geothermal/UFH..very happy todate up at wall plate level at the moment and no problems with them (touch wood!!!)


----------



## Joe Nonety (30 Jun 2008)

I know some Polish builders who have got glowing reports from previous house builders and fellow builders who are now charging 40 cent a block, down from €1.15 18 months ago.
Anyone know how many blocks would be in an average 200 square ft bungalow?


----------



## Nedtastic (30 Jun 2008)

SAS - I did it by direct labour so hired all the individual trades myself. Had a lot of contacts though so this was the way that suited me. The 100 euro per square foot figure would be a finished article cost. Did not scrimp on anything but did a fair bit of work myself which I reckon would have saved me about 15k. If you need any details I'd be happy to share.


----------



## randompunter (1 Jul 2008)

CrazyGirl said:


> what is the most expensive part of a house to build? would it be the roof?


 
The most expensive part is always the fit out. It is the most difficult to quanitfy at the start of the build and can vary wildly. 
If you are looking at building a house you should get and want to save money go direct labour but be prepared for heartache. I recently finished my house completely for 85 per sq ft including all fit out and some furniture took 1.5 years and alot of blood sweat and tears but saved about 40k.

Just spoke to a friend who has a builder in (in carlow) and he is charging 85 to a builders finish but my friend is delighted with the work and reckons its worth the extra cost for the peace of mind.

It all depends on whether you are willing to pay that bit more to have your weekends to yourself.


----------



## galwaytt (1 Jul 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Builders finish in the West am seeing clients getting quotes around the 85 per sq foot.
> 
> BTW which is more expensive= flat roof, good material zinc, or pitched normal roof? Presume zinc but by how much?


 
We've done 2 buildings in the last 6 months, which will be zinc'd (by others).  There's nothing cheap about it - I've heard pricing of Eur220/m2(for zinc only, not the roof under it)   Cheaper to do it in marble !! 

Avoid flat roof's like the plague - it's a roof you'll end up replacing, ultimately, in the future again....we do them, but we're not fans of them by any stretch.  If you can put a decent fall on it so it's not actually flat, it's better.


----------



## Ceist Beag (1 Jul 2008)

Nedtastic said:


> I am building a 3600 sq ft 2 storey





johnnyg said:


> We are building a 3200 sq foot house



 Ye like yer big houses lads!


----------



## Vanilla (1 Jul 2008)

galwaytt said:


> We've done 2 buildings in the last 6 months, which will be zinc'd (by others). There's nothing cheap about it - I've heard pricing of Eur220/m2(for zinc only, not the roof under it)  Cheaper to do it in marble !!
> 
> Avoid flat roof's like the plague - it's a roof you'll end up replacing, ultimately, in the future again....we do them, but we're not fans of them by any stretch. If you can put a decent fall on it so it's not actually flat, it's better.


 
Ah, very expensive alright. Would a zinc roof, properly laid and maintained not last as long as standard roof? Would the answer change if there was even a slight pitch?


----------



## Nedtastic (1 Jul 2008)

Ceist Beag - I live in the country and almost every neighbour for a half mile around has built on an extension of some sort over the last 10 years or so ... f*@ked if I'm going to do the same


----------



## sas (1 Jul 2008)

Nedtastic said:


> Ceist Beag - I live in the country and almost every neighbour for a half mile around has built on an extension of some sort over the last 10 years or so ... f*@ked if I'm going to do the same


 
Damn straight. I often hear complaints from people that they didn't build big enough the first time. Complaints about having built too big are scarce.


----------



## johnnyg (1 Jul 2008)

Ceist Beag said:


> Ye like yer big houses lads!


 
its cheaper to build once and not do it again IMHO, the way things are going in a few years down the line, an extension could cost what it cost to build the house now...also the cost was minimum to make the house bigger, where the cost will come in is the fit out..thats where the pinch will be


----------



## Ceist Beag (1 Jul 2008)

johnnyg said:


> its cheaper to build once and not do it again IMHO, the way things are going in a few years down the line, an extension could cost what it cost to build the house now...also the cost was minimum to make the house bigger, where the cost will come in is the fit out..thats where the pinch will be



Aye won't argue there but just wondering how big do people feel a house needs to be? Seems like a very big house to me - unless of course ye have a family of 8 or so!


----------



## johnnyg (2 Jul 2008)

When we were designing the house, we made a list of what we wanted in the house, and then designed the house around these rooms, i never planned to build a 3200 sq foot house as the rooms are average size, but we put in a good size utility, downstairs shower room, closet rooms for holding buggies/vacuum cleaners etc, walk in robes for ourselves, a large walk in hot press and a TV room for the kids down the line plus a mini sunroom...its the extra rooms that adds the space


----------



## Drew (3 Jul 2008)

I'm renovating a 1000 sq ft 1940s house in Dublin, adding a standard 400sq ft kitchen extension and converting the attic. I've been quoted €185k, which I thought too high. (It does need heating and windows though).
How much better than that can I expect to do? I'm not looking for anything particularly high-spec.


----------



## extopia (3 Jul 2008)

Does this include renovating the original house? A complete renovation can exceed the cost of a new build. Allowing about 25k for the attic leaves 160k for the other 1400 sq. feet. That amounts to €114 per square foot, which is cheap for the Dublin area.

It all depends on what's included, and how extensive the renovation.


----------



## joejoe (3 Jul 2008)

galwaytt said:


> Raw materials are definately going up, and only some trades are quiet: blocklayers/plasterers. Concrete and concrete products (blocks, cills, lintels) all went up recently - concrete locally here, by 10%.
> 
> Electricians/plumbers still charging top-dollar - no discounting yet.
> 
> ...


 
100E p/m2 are you sure?

Joejoe


----------



## Vanilla (3 Jul 2008)

Drew said:


> I'm renovating a 1000 sq ft 1940s house in Dublin, adding a standard 400sq ft kitchen extension and converting the attic. I've been quoted €185k, which I thought too high. (It does need heating and windows though).
> How much better than that can I expect to do? I'm not looking for anything particularly high-spec.


 
Personally think you can do much, much better than this. I have a client who is a builder in the West who has undertaken jobs in Dublin because people there couldnt get a decent quote during the boom. But I would have expected prices to go down because the work has decreased. Have you thought about extending your net wider than the pale for quotes?


----------



## Ceist Beag (4 Jul 2008)

Drew said:


> I'm renovating a 1000 sq ft 1940s house in Dublin, adding a standard 400sq ft kitchen extension and converting the attic. I've been quoted €185k, which I thought too high. (It does need heating and windows though).
> How much better than that can I expect to do? I'm not looking for anything particularly high-spec.



We got something very similar done 2 years ago (not including kitchen fitout but including new doors, windows, replastering inside and outside, plumbing where needed, rewiring where needed, and a similar extension but without the attic conversion) for around the 80K mark (we got different people for the wiring and plumbing ourselves) - so as Vanilla said, shop around and you should be able to do better - that said we're not in Dublin so not a like for like comparison exactly.


----------



## need2build (4 Jul 2008)

Drew said:


> I'm renovating a 1000 sq ft 1940s house in Dublin, adding a standard 400sq ft kitchen extension and converting the attic. I've been quoted €185k, which I thought too high. (It does need heating and windows though).
> How much better than that can I expect to do? I'm not looking for anything particularly high-spec.


 
i don't think this is a very unreasonable quote really although is maybe slightly higher than bottom book - if you say the 40sqm ext @ 2k per sqm you are talking 80k and as previous posters said 100sqm of renovation @ 1000euro per sqm is a fairly practical figure given the nature of the work

again a lot depends on spec and site conditions.......i am managing similar job in dublin south with more exisiting floor area but same extension and conversion and i reckon to bring it in around (below!) 150k mark with direct labour and plenty of shopping around

in this type of project in an urban area there are many factors that increase costs - working space, access, storage, security etc are all considerations for a builder compared to working in a green field environment

i have heard quotes nearly double that for similar projects a year ago, now that was unreasonable!


----------



## bamboozle (4 Jul 2008)

Drew said:


> I'm renovating a 1000 sq ft 1940s house in Dublin, adding a standard 400sq ft kitchen extension and converting the attic. I've been quoted €185k, which I thought too high. (It does need heating and windows though).
> How much better than that can I expect to do? I'm not looking for anything particularly high-spec.


 
that seems like a huge amount to pay, a 1000 square foot house can’t have too many windows,  I recently got quotes to replace windows in a 1200 square foot house in Dublin and figures came in between 7.5k-9.5k (best quotes by far were templeogue and regency windows) regarding the extension and renovation I’d certainly seek quotes from builders outside the pale or Polish builder companies as their figures seem far far less than quotes by Dublin based builders.
Another example I heard recently was a neighbour who wanted a non load bearing wall knocked between 2 rooms, local builders quote was 2.75k whereas she got a newly qualified carpenter to do the job and put up a new door frame and paid less than €500. So in todays climate it certainly pays to shop around and haggle as much as possible, in the last number of years there was a very fine line between cheap prices and poor quality workmanship, whereas today some builders/tradesmen are appreciating that they cant quote the fees they were doing 12+ months ago and are reducing their fees accordingly.


----------



## Peeete (4 Jul 2008)

pol said:


> hi
> If you are looking for products from Poland please visit:
> We can supply you with windows, doors, kitchen furniture and other.
> We have agent and workers in Ireland, so there will be no problems with communications.
> ...



Is this really related to building costs going down or just an advertisement?


----------



## murphaph (5 Jul 2008)

sas said:


> Damn straight. I often hear complaints from people that they didn't build big enough the first time. Complaints about having built too big are scarce.


.....wait until the cost of heating these cavernous things becomes noticable and you'll hear the complaints then.


----------



## sas (5 Jul 2008)

murphaph said:


> .....wait until the cost of heating these cavernous things becomes noticable and you'll hear the complaints then.


 
Indeed, but if it's built well that won't be an issue. Building well is not something the irish know alot about however,


----------



## DecT (5 Jul 2008)

Hi All
We just received planning permission in galway after 2 yrs of trying and now we do not want to waste time on getting started. We are thinking of going down the route of a contaractor as we want to get moved in as soon as possible. Can anyone recommend some good building contractors in galway please? or if this is going to work out too expensive we are also going to look into a project manager to manage the build for us as neither of us know much about the building trade and also would like to minimise the stress of it all. 

So recommendations on building contractors and project managers would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Vanilla (5 Jul 2008)

Who did your planning for you= if engineer or architect in the area they should be able to provide some recommendations.


----------



## sman (7 Jul 2008)

I heard over the weekend that some large building contractors (commercial/apartment blocks/hotels etc) who have not touched one-off houses or even estates in the past are now willing to match quotes for one off houses. Apparently they are looking to have the option to send some tradesmen out on a house during quite times. Only a rumour but interesting if its true.... (not sure how this would work with matching quotes - how would they know the quote is honest. Maybe they have just started to give competetive quotes as they should have the economies of scale to undercut smaller builders)


----------



## Dreamhouse (11 Jul 2008)

Shiram said:


> I'm hoping to build a 2000 sq ft bungalow in Kerry this year. I recently met with a QS who advised that in todays climate it should be possible to get a builders finish for 200K. He is going to prepare a BOQ, source contractors and assess quotes for a charge of approx 5K.


 
5K for QS is a daylight rippoff. Software package of easypricepro is under 2K. QS including labour hours, material printouts in less than hour.


----------



## Dreamhouse (11 Jul 2008)

CrazyGirl said:


> what is the most expensive part of a house to build? would it be the roof?


 
2nd fix, because all the money are usualy spent before.


----------



## Dreamhouse (11 Jul 2008)

Joe Nonety said:


> I know some Polish builders who have got glowing reports from previous house builders and fellow builders who are now charging 40 cent a block, down from €1.15 18 months ago.
> Anyone know how many blocks would be in an average 200 square ft bungalow?


 

2 good Brickies+1 labourer does max 600 solids a day. 600 x 0.40 = 240, 240/3=80EUR/man per day? Something not right there...


----------



## Tishy (20 Jul 2008)

johnnyg said:


> We are building a 3200 sq foot house and a 320 sq foot garage using a builder who will complete to builders finish including decoration and is working out at approx 100 euro a sq foot.-=
> 
> Hi Johnnyg, what part of the country are you building. I am starting a 3,500 sq ft build + garage and would be interested in your builders details if you're near my location.


----------



## krissovo (30 Jul 2008)

I am being quoted by 4 builders now €75 sq/ft for a builders finish for 2550 sqft house.  

At the spec I have requested its coming in at €90 sq/ft.

Additional spec is:
ICF with windows seals, concrete & pump included 
Stonework for a full frontage of house
Solar with 500 l tank
UFH
Concrete 1st floor
Concrete stairs
Energy efficient windows
Extra sound proofing for 1 room (music studio with large guitar amp)

Same spec last year was being quoted between €110 and €140 per sq/ft


----------



## gooner (30 Jul 2008)

krissovo said:


> I am being quoted by 4 builders now €75 sq/ft for a builders finish for 2550 sqft house.
> 
> At the spec I have requested its coming in at €90 sq/ft.
> 
> ...


 
Interesting.Which part of the country are you building in?


----------



## krissovo (30 Jul 2008)

20 miles outside Cork


----------

